# Miss Europe in the house!



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

One of our members won the WPF Ladies Overall European title at the weekend, Malika was a stand out in Naples where the contest was held and she genuinely looked in a league of her own.

A big congrats to Malika and good luck for this weekend at the NABBA World Championships in Dublin.

www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2006)

Ahh.. all good.

Congratlations Malika - awesome looking girl and something for the rest of us to aspire too!!

:lol:


----------



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks!!!

This is my biggest title ... so far! 

Dougie,

thanks again for everything! :wink:


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

My pleasure, you and Dave were great to be away with and did yourselves and the SPF proud.

Its good to have a winning team but even better when its a team of nice people.

www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

XXX


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Well done


----------



## newboy606 (May 25, 2005)

well done


----------

